# Sunbelt OUTS Trojan KLooger WYSIWYG Program



## ! ! (Apr 9, 2005)

> Researchers at Sunbelt Software Inc. have uncovered a special program they said they believe is being used to create keylogging and Trojan horse programs that target customers of financial institutions in the United Kingdom, United States and Canada. Researchers recently discovered the "builder" program on a Web site that was harvesting information from a variant of a Trojan horse program known as WinLdra. The program provides an easy-to-use interface for creating new variants of WinLdra that can steal credit card numbers and online banking log-ins from machines on which it is installed, and can direct e-Gold payments into an account owned by the attacker.


:deveous: 
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1913061,00.asp


----------

